
Server-Sent Events explained with usecases - ingve
http://streamdata.io/blog/server-sent-events/
======
whalesalad
This! It pains me to see so many people building fickle websocket
architectures when this will solve (some of, obviously not all) your realtime
woes perfectly fine.

~~~
aikah
> This! It pains me to see so many people building fickle websocket
> architectures when this will solve (some of, obviously not all) your
> realtime woes perfectly fine.

[http://caniuse.com/#feat=eventsource](http://caniuse.com/#feat=eventsource)

[http://caniuse.com/#search=websockets](http://caniuse.com/#search=websockets)

I think the reason why not use SSE right now is pretty clear.

~~~
tehbeard
I've also found eventsource to buffer IRL, still not sure if it was a browser
or nginx issue, but not good for trying to send notifications in real time.

------
ojii
What the hell is going on with scrolling on that site?

